# Non-Contact Tester?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The beeping is awesome when you are working alone and are trying to find a circuit in a residence.


----------



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

I've tried the klein, greenlee, fluke, gb, and ideal volt sticks. The only one I carry now is the fluke. All of the other brands have in some way disappointed me. There's also a way to have the tester work without the sound on the fluke sticks. You have the option both ways. I like the sound though because I can place the tester on a wire then head to the panel and hear when it is turned on.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah a lot of guys I know say that... But I have had hovering customers start freaking out about beeping thinking something is wrong haha I don't get it but I just far up on the beeping ones... I had that fluke one you are talking about it became my spare and then went to my helper when he lost his.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not sure which one I have. The Fluke 1AC-II maybe? Anyway you can shut the beeping off by holding the power button.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I got the fluke one like mentioned above. Although useless for DC voltage, they are useful in determining whether or not something may be energized. They may still go off if something is not energized, but won't not-go-off if something AC is energized. Probably the most useful test tool I have, I test everything before I touch it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have two of the Klein ones. They're alright. I keep hearing the Fluke ones are better though, so maybe I'll get one when my current ones break or die.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the klein that beeps and does low voltage, and the fluke that is always on with no beep.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Santronics.




















The AC Sensor is a hand held device for determining the presence or absence of 50-1000 volts AC in insulated wires, wall receptacles, fuses, junction boxes, switches, and other voltage carrying electrical systems. The AC Sensor determines defective grounds, reverse polarity, and induced voltage. It is not necessary to disconnect the system in question because no contact is required for operation, and current flow is not necessary to locate voltage. Simply touch the plastic tip to a connection point or move it along a wire. If AC voltage is present, the LED light in the tip will glow cherry red.

Manufactured and Packaged in the USA. 
 *AC Sensor - Part # 3115*


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

FanelliBT said:


> since the amprobe one tends the only survive one or two drops.


Then, don't drop it, problem solved.................


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I really like my extech. It is a cheap one, but works well, saved me from a shock yesterday. You can toggle the beep.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.amprobe.com/amprobe/usen/electrical-testers/high-voltage-test---tic-tracer/tic-300-pro.htm?PID=73374


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Years ago I had a fluke and it worked great until I broke the tip off. I replaced it with a Greenlee and I couldn't trust it. I just picked up a new Fluke 1AC II, and its great. You can have the sound on or off, and once you turn it on, the light flickers every 2 seconds so you can be sure it's on and has a good battery.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> I really like my extech. It is a cheap one, but works well, saved me from a shock yesterday. You can toggle the beep.


 Yeah, I've been using the Extechs for the past few years. I really like the voltage/current sensor. 

The up side is they don't take AA's so if you drop them, there's not a lot of weight to break the plastic. The downside is the button batteries it takes are expensive.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Ideals or Greenlee's


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I've been using the Extechs for the past few years. I really like the voltage/current sensor.
> 
> The up side is they don't take AA's so if you drop them, there's not a lot of weight to break the plastic. The downside is the button batteries it takes are expensive.


We might have different models. Mine takes AAA's.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ayuh:









This does current, too.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

wildleg said:


> http://www.amprobe.com/amprobe/usen/electrical-testers/high-voltage-test---tic-tracer/tic-300-pro.htm?PID=73374


That tester works backwards of how it should. IMHO but I understand why it works like it does.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Santronics.
> 
> The AC Sensor is a hand held device for determining the presence or absence of 50-1000 volts AC in insulated wires, wall receptacles, fuses, junction boxes, switches, and other voltage carrying electrical systems. The AC Sensor determines defective grounds, reverse polarity, and induced voltage. It is not necessary to disconnect the system in question because no contact is required for operation, and current flow is not necessary to locate voltage. Simply touch the plastic tip to a connection point or move it along a wire. If AC voltage is present, the LED light in the tip will glow cherry red.
> 
> ...






I have one of those. They are hard to find. It is the best non-contact tester you can get your fingers on. No on and off switch to mess with and no beeping. The bonus is that it is made in the USA.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> That tester works backwards of how it should. IMHO but I understand why it works like it does.


 I don't understand it: Quiet means voltage and quiet also means broken. Nuts to that.

They changed it back in the last version I bought.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*the best*



480sparky said:


> Santronics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The Santronics 3115 is hands down the best nc tester I have used.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought the Milwaukee one from Home Depot for $20. I like it more than the other 4 or 5 I've had so far. The beep is loud which is helpful in finding which breaker is feeding the circuit if you're alone & it has bright (little) led flashlight built in which is handy for peaking in to the back of dark jboxes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

aDudeInPhx said:


> I bought the Milwaukee one from Home Depot for $20. I like it more than the other 4 or 5 I've had so far. The beep is loud which is helpful in finding which breaker is feeding the circuit if you're alone & it has bright (little) led flashlight built in which is handy for peaking in to the back of dark jboxes.


This is a very handy tool. I use the flashlight almost daily. It does go through batteries, though.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Klein has updated their non-contact testers. 

The old models had very bad on/off buttons. Broke all the time. Fortunately Klein released the new ones just before mine stopped working entirely.

The new ones have the button repositioned closer to the tip and the button itself is more durable.
My only complaint is that they're a little too sensitive.


----------



## buddyyemen (May 21, 2012)

Fluke is the only one we use. Actually consider it a safety device and a consumable.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I prefer Fluke.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Santronics*

Santronics built NC testers for Fluke until they started making their own in house. I don't like NC testers that have a switch. I prefer them to be always on.


----------



## dalafosse (May 16, 2011)

Fluke!!!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

My Greenlee just broke to sh*t the other day (the top where the battery goes in and you turn it on is just flimsy). Bought a Klein and it works quite well.


----------



## BraddaJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Had a Milwaukee tester disappear on me so I replaced it with the same model, but for some reason the new tester isn't working as we'll, it's not picking up voltage sometimes so gonna return it and get a fluke lvd2


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

BananaSeeds said:


>


 Having fun?


----------



## Chippy (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Handyman brand one in my tool bag and a Fluke version in my van somewhere. They have there uses. I like the fact they double as a small flashlight


----------

